# Honda Wings



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey guys I've got an Idea for a color scheme on my Foreman! Does anyone know where i can find Black honda wings outlined in red or can anyone make some for me??


----------



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

There is a guy on RDC who douse custom stickys,.. Not sure if any of out sponsors do?


----------



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

Well if you could point me in the right direction id appreciate it lol


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

There is a guy named Froogle, on the RDC forum. He can help you out.


----------



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

Alright thanks


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

No problem!


----------



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm waitin for a reply, but I saw once on HL that a guy had the same honda wings that I'm lookin for on his 420 but I dont remeber his name.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I think Donna can! (MudDivaTee's)


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

tacoma_2002 said:


> I think Donna can! (MudDivaTee's)


Donna FTW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

